# Who Is The Best Seed Breeder?



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 16, 2013)

I'll list as many as I can, I'm really looking for opinions on this. It's a Big deal for someone wanting a legal buisness in growing. If I didn't mention the one please post and tell me why you choose them. That said, please CHOOSE YOUR FAVORITE.

Have A Good One


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 16, 2013)

who makes the fastest car? safest car? best looking? most capable? its all personal preference


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 16, 2013)

Yep... And all I want are opinions.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2013)

Just do your homework and you will see half the list up there are not even breeders but justsomeone who slap pollen on clone onlies. The only people up there I consider breeders would be mr.nice and serious other than that the rest are just chucks.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 16, 2013)

I've done plenty. But so many people would say different. Mr. Nice charges too much for someone that just "slaps pollen" on a plant.

I've heard alot about Barneys and Sensi as well. But thank you for posting


----------



## Orlandocb (Apr 16, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> who makes the fastest car? safest car? best looking? most capable? its all personal preference


Its not even the same as that considering genetics aren't passed down from cars haha


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 16, 2013)

I think you're probably missing the best on your list......


----------



## Redeye Bri (Apr 16, 2013)

This is a similar poll I did awhile back.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 16, 2013)

Gage Green/Bodhi/Sincity/Rare Dankness (In order)
^^^ all my favorite BREEDER's aren't listed, too bad.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 16, 2013)

G13labs/Dinafem are good, but I wouldn't consider them anywhere near the "best"
I voted for Serious, their cherry AK-47 is kill.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 16, 2013)

Orlandocb said:


> Its not even the same as that considering genetics aren't passed down from cars haha


I know right?



SSHZ said:


> I think you're probably missing the best on your list......


As I have said, if it's not up there^^^ Post your Favorite. You dumbass.




Redeye Bri said:


> This is a similar poll I did awhile back.


I was not aware.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 16, 2013)

Kindnug- Thank you for Posting/Voting


----------



## Orlandocb (Apr 16, 2013)

From what i've seen on threads most brands have atleast 1 good strain, but some will have that 1 good strain mixed in with 50 generic ones


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 16, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just do your homework and you will see half the list up there are not even breeders but justsomeone who slap pollen on clone onlies. The only people up there I consider breeders would be mr.nice and serious other than that the rest are just chucks.


im trying to sort real breeders from chucks as well. This homework aint that easy. Ive been tying to read for two years and I can find a few that stick out from the rest. I always love to find a story about the true origin of the genetics that go into a strain line that is still produced by that person. Like the chemdawg story.


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 16, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I think you're probably missing the best on your list......


which is what?


----------



## SkunkPro (Apr 16, 2013)

My Top 3 favorites.... So far

1) Serious Seeds. &#8211; "Ak47" and "White Russian" 
2) Reservia Privada - "Sour Kush" and "Sour Diesel"... Love my sours. 
3) Nirvana Seed Bank - Nice selection! 

.... Reputable, stable, and quality guaranteed (if grown and cured properly) , haha


----------



## Rhizogenic (Apr 16, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> As I have said, if it's not up there^^^ Post your Favorite. You dumbass.


No need to get hostile.

Many of the "breeders" on your list are new faces in the business.

A few old, reputable ones to consider:

DJ Short, Chimera, Motarebel, Sannie

And some more newer ones:

Bodhi, Gage Green, Hazeman, Dynasty


----------



## Rhizogenic (Apr 16, 2013)

Or these guys:
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cropi-canna-seeds/cat_21.html


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry.

If I could have I would have posted more(10 Max) so I put the ones out there that I have heard of constantly.

Thank you all for posting/voting


----------



## Greenwhilley (Apr 16, 2013)

I would like to add "OG Raskal" to your list.

although I haven't grown from OG Raskal yet, all my research points to them/him as a top breeder. My next grow (about to start) is og Raskal's white urkel and fire alien romulan.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Apr 16, 2013)

this is b.s. b/c I havent tried all of them but yet I voted. My favorite isnt on this list but I have tried 5 of these listed breeders. Lots of people will give you answers on what they read and not on what they grew so be careful.


----------



## tree king (Apr 16, 2013)

you dont even have the right list up there brotha


----------



## Couchland (Apr 16, 2013)

MJ at peakseedsbc.com


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 16, 2013)

somebody do a poll that says who has the best Kush; the best ww; the best Haze; the best skunk; the best OG; the best Diesel; the best berry; the best fruity. I know these are opinions but that is what polls are for and I put a lot of value in popular consensus. I like this poll. It's ok. I'm trying to find the best of the best as well and don't have the $$ flow to be trying a bunch of bunk crap.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you everyone.


Irish Respect For You Spruce.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 16, 2013)

Gage Green Genetics, Mr Nice seeds(shanti, Neville), Sannie and Crew(Escobar, Nutzel,Whazzup), TGA Subcool(Subcool,O2), Rare Dankness, Homegrown Fantaseeds, G13 Labs, Bodhi, Underground Originals, Cali Connection.


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 16, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> 
> Irish Respect For You Spruce.


Do you have red hair?


----------



## Jogro (Apr 16, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> I'll list as many as I can, I'm really looking for opinions on this. *It's a Big deal for someone wanting a legal buisness in growing.* If I didn't mention the one please post and tell me why you choose them. That said, please CHOOSE YOUR FAVORITE.
> 
> Have A Good One


The people actually doing the business in growing (legal or otherwise) generally aren't starting from commercial ceeds.

Instead they usually start from clones, often from "elite" clone only lines. 

If you look at the dispensaries doing the legal SELLING much if not most of what they're selling is buds grown from "clone only" lines, not from commercial ceed. 

So, I dispute the premise of your question. You really don't need to know the best "breeders" to establish a legal business in growing. You just need to identify the best individual strains for your particular niche and grow setup then source them. Who bred them or the quality of the rest of their work is secondary. 

For example, if one breeder offers 8-10 crap strains and 1-2 great ones, shouldn't you consider the 1-2 good lines if they otherwise meet your needs? I think there are breeders like this out there. 

To answer the question anyway, I'd say the most reputable breeders include:

Mr. Nice (Shantibaba), DJ Short, DNA Genetics, and Serious Seeds. These are all outfits with outstanding individual lines that have been around for a long time. (DNA, the shortest of the bunch, but still good). Some "upstarts" with good reputations include Rare Dankness, Gage Green, Bodhi, Sannie, TGA. Like anything, it comes down to what exactly you're looking for. Not every strain from each of these breeders will be a "winner", but they'll have some good ones or good phenos to pick from. 

Sensi was once the best seedbank/breeder, but I don't think they've really kept up with the times, and a lot of people think their lines simply aren't as good as they used to be. Dinafem is more of a large commercial outfit, though they do offer high consistency and good product.


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't want to establish anything except making a cross of something amazing and starting with the best genetics possible. I want to know these things for a couple of different reasons actually. We are all sorting thru rubbish to get to the best final product regardless of the reason. Maybe I just want to do a term paper. Polls are for all sorts of reasons to the individual op.


----------



## Jogro (Apr 16, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> I'm trying to find the best of the best as well and don't have the $$ flow to be trying a bunch of bunk crap.


You and everyone else. . .

Knowing who is the best breeder is one thing. . .knowing who has the best strains another. 

I "get" where you're coming from, but I think it could be helpful if you identified what you mean by "best of the best". 

If you mean "best for commercial growing" there are already multiple open threads on the topic of "cash cropping" and you might check them out. In fact, there are also innumerable threads open on best breeders, and best strains, and I think you may get some useful information checking out pre-existing threads on these topics. 

Note that the opinion of a personal grower on what's "best" is probably going to be pretty different than that of someone who is trying to grow for profit. The small grower may not give a fig about yield or flowering time, for example, where as each of these things will be critical to a cash-cropper. 

Also, you've got a list up of 10 different breeders whose collective catalogs easily encompass over 100 different strains. Its probably fair to say that there are very few individuals who have experience with the majority of these lines, and most respondents to this poll (including myself) have tried only a small number. So as mentioned, most poll respondent opinion here is going to be based on reputation (ie hearsay) not experience.


----------



## Jogro (Apr 16, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> I don't want to establish anything except making a cross of something amazing and starting with the best genetics possible. I want to know these things for a couple of different reasons actually. We are all sorting thru rubbish to get to the best final product regardless of the reason. Maybe I just want to do a term paper. Polls are for all sorts of reasons to the individual op.


Its difficult to answer the question if you keep changing it. 

First you wanted to grow for profit, now you want to make a cross, then write a term paper? Which is it?

How about you define what characteristics you're after in a strain or breeder, and then we can answer. 

Exactly what do you mean by "the best"? 

I'm not trying to be a wiseacre here. Its not difficult to rattle off the names of (say) 15 strains that most knowledgable growers would say are excellent, iconic, and/or world class, but again, defining which is/are "the best" is highly subjective.


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 16, 2013)

Jogro said:


> Its difficult to answer the question if you keep changing it.
> 
> First you wanted to grow for profit, now you want to make a cross, then write a term paper? Which is it?
> 
> ...


No not me. maybe that other person said for profit . my last post though, i was just trying to make a point though. bad one. us cannabis lovers just starting out learning the lingo and trying to sort thru so much information. I've been smoking for years with no knowledge of what where when and how. and in adulthood now I have a different fascination so I want to learn now all I can. Where to start? well, try and pick up the lingo. It's sometimes hard to convey a question that you aren't sure how or what to ask. But when different people keep naming the same things in all the readings from all the research, it is what sticks, so how do we ask? This is all just conversation. It's what a forum is for. But so often so many people who are here all the time just look at it like, "all the info is out there, go find it." I don't mean you. just hypothetically speaking. My point was just that its not just for establishing a business, I might want a poll for 100 reasons. 
I don't think I had a question. I personally don't want to buy seeds anymore but rather make my own. With the best genetics available, according to what most people have tried and know to be true. I am interested in comparing strains say...every company who has a white widow. (I know so many of them) if there are 20 voters, 5 might be the same. Nice to know for whatever reason...a term paper, making cancer medicine and need the best. popular consensus goes far. that was my only points. i knew you weren't being smarty pants. lol i am often misunderstood from not making myself clear. my father tells me the same.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 16, 2013)

Mr nice and DNA/RP are the only breeders I would choose on your list. Check out loompa, motarebel, jjnyc, etc. snow high seeds has super good genetics too.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 16, 2013)

Spruce. I have brown hair that has shades of dark red. My beard is light red/orange.

This Poll is defiantly not for cash cropping. When someone asks me "the best" I simply give them the name of the strain, and breeder. I could care less what the flowering time is, or how "potent" it is. Simply asks for opinions of what they like/prefer. I've been to many, many people about this, mostly say Barneys and Mr Nice. When someone says "dude!! That Northern Light was the tits of Pamela Anderson!" and you say, "who were the BREEDERS" they say sensi I'll bite, if something else no way in hell.

So it does come down to the Comany Names. I wouldn't buy an iPod that had an apple with two bites out of it.. Just one


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 16, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> Mr nice and DNA/RP are the only breeders I would choose on your list. Check out loompa, motarebel, jjnyc, etc. snow high seeds has super good genetics too.


Speaking of tits......


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 16, 2013)

I'd steer clear of Barney's and greenhouse.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 16, 2013)

you only have 4 breeders listed worth looking at. the rest are not experts, but not only that their breeds are sub-par by FARRRRR in comparison to the 4 you have listed.

do the research and you will know whom the best are


----------



## donniemcm (Apr 16, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> you only have 4 breeders listed worth looking at. the rest are not experts, but not only that their breeds are sub-par by FARRRRR in comparison to the 4 you have listed.
> 
> do the research and you will know whom the best are


Very intrigued~ LOL.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Apr 17, 2013)

From what I gather, Bodhi and Rare Dankness are pretty quality ATM. I'm sure there are others up there but those two appear to be the top in my eyes.


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 17, 2013)

I would have voted for Mr.Nice or Serious Seeds based on their original work, but I voted for DNA simply because they have serious fire. I've smoked quite a few of their strains and they have all been excellent.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for your opinion Kush


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 18, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> which is what?


Since Fenian seems to be a real ass, I wouldn't even bother mentioning my favorites cause he doesn't deserve to know. But they've been mentioned already.


----------



## akula (Apr 18, 2013)

There is a few on this list which would make a good showing in _worst_ breeder out there.


----------



## Bonequicha (Apr 18, 2013)

dutchbreed, sativa seedbank, World of seeds/Samsara (same company), mr. nice, Ace, Reeferman.

Ones on my stay away list are
Greenhouse
TGA
Dinafem
and
any other seedbank that knows they are pollenchucking douchebags trying to take advantage of people who have serious needs, and instead of putting them first they put themselves all in the name of a pay check


----------



## kindnug (Apr 18, 2013)

Dinafem isn't so bad...10x better than GHS
Their Cloud#9 beans produced the strongest smoke I've experience in my life.
I live in Cali too and smoke some pretty dank stuff daily.
I think it was a lucky phenotype, None of the other 4 beans were as strong.


----------



## purpz (Apr 18, 2013)

most these companies are seed producers, not really breeders in my opinion. Tga tho would be my choice from that list.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Much appreciated.

Kindnug, what the hell is your deal man? You didnt keep that pheno? I would have gone insane dude(More so I mean)


----------



## tampee (Apr 18, 2013)

what kind of list is that you have tga, dinafem, and calli connection but no dj short, chimera even sannies is better then them three I listed. sensi, serious and mr. nice are the only ones up there I really like but dj and chimera come before sensi imo.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 18, 2013)

Tampon. CLEARLY, you didn't read my post in the BEGINNING OF THE THREAD. If I hadn't mentioned one then please tell me your favorite. This Poll is about Breeders, not who Is on the fuckin list. Seriously, stop eating shit and giving a brother a hard time with that fuckin list. It's pathetic.

Thank you for Posting


----------



## Jogro (Apr 18, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> This Poll is defiantly not for cash cropping.


Well, you said "It's a Big deal for someone wanting a legal buisness in growing". To me that implies that you're interested in commercial growing, but maybe I'm wrong. 



> When someone asks me "the best" I simply give them the name of the strain, and breeder.


If you know the answer, why are you asking the question? More to the point, which one do YOU think is "the best"?

When someone asks me "the best", I say "best in what way"? 

Its like if someone asks you what the best strain of apple is. The answer is "there is no "best", it depends on what you want to do with the apple (juice, pies, eating), and which flavors you like (or your customers do), and where you want to grow it, and what your budget is, and what your timeframe is. I can tell you why one particular cultivar works well for me, but chances are pretty good, it won't be the best one for you. 

What's "the best" automobile? Again, depends on what your needs are. Ferrari isn't very helpful if you're a soccer mom and need to commute your four kids back and forth to school every morning. 



> I could care less what the flowering time is, or how "potent" it is.


If you don't care about these things, I don't think you're going to have a successful "legal business in growing". I'm also wondering a bit about your overall experience in growing, since these two things are usually amongst the top few concerns when growers select strains. 

But OK, if you don't care about potency or time to harvest, what features exactly ARE you interested in? 



> Simply asks for opinions of what they like/prefer. I've been to many, many people about this, mostly say Barneys and Mr Nice. When someone says "dude!! That Northern Light was the tits of Pamela Anderson!" and you say, "who were the BREEDERS" they say sensi I'll bite, if something else no way in hell.


Well, asking what someone likes is different than "the best".

Pamela Anderson's tits are made of silicone, and IMO not even close to "the best", but again, that's subjective, and this is why you need to specify what you're after. But hey, if that's what floats your boat the best breeder for you is "porno ceeds". 

Barneys . . .I don't think so. 



> So it does come down to the Comany Names. I wouldn't buy an iPod that had an apple with two bites out of it.. Just one


I wouldn't buy one, period. IMO, these are not the "best" audio players, not for my needs. 

Anyway, I think this question is answered. Nobody is 100%, but there are 3-4 breeders on your list where almost all of their lines are good.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 18, 2013)

Jogro...... sigh..

Different strains effect different people, the same strains effect different people. I want opinions on where to start, what other people like, the only breeder I've been with is Nirvana. One that no one here has mention, so that's a good thing. 

The best to me would be what helps the smoker the most, not how fast can I harvest for them, not how high can I get them, and how much money I can make off them. I want the best for the consumer, which is why I picked names from a Hat. YOU sound like a cash cropper, you're wrong on so many different levels.

I fucked Andersons tits Little Boy. And it was the best time of my life. That's GREAT!! You don't like Apple!! So that's why I would have something else for you, try try try intill I have found what's best for YOU! See what I did there?

I'm done with you


----------



## Pacificplanter (Apr 19, 2013)

I really like Sannie and Eskobar. Grown a bunch by them. Herijuana, Hericules, Mad Shack, Shackzilla, Jackberry, Sugar Punch, Chucky's Bride, Extrema, Chocolate Rain. Got a bunch more of their strains to grow in the future. That's what I like about Sannie, $3 a seed on average, making it very affordable to try everything on the whole damn menu. That's how I like to roll. 
I have never had a problem with TGA, either. I like the flavors, buds dripping in resin. Some people complain about yield. First time growing ever, I pulled close to 5 zips off of a Vortex without even trying. Don't listen to everything the hater's say. Grow some out for yourself and see how you like it. I got a pack of Mr. Nice Black Widow and some TH Seeds MK Ultra for next cycle. Happy 420 and peace!


----------



## Bonequicha (Apr 19, 2013)

add dutch passion to the good list, along with big buddha and sickmeds


----------



## dgp (Apr 19, 2013)

Gage green (grape stomper is redic). He is dropping new strains tomorrow on the tude. Subcool for sure, Ken Estes with GDP has some great genetics to offer. Heard good things about rare darkness.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 19, 2013)

Serious is my personal favorite.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Apr 19, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Serious is my personal favorite.


What's your favorite strain of theirs?


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Apr 19, 2013)

Reserva Privada, delicious, dinafem and world of seeds.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 19, 2013)

Redeye Bri said:


> What's your favorite strain of theirs?


I love Kali Mist. Its my personal favorite. Great pine flavor. Very sugar coated. Strong and clear. Its a very "up" smoke. This is all from the phenotype I was happy with. I am so excited to begin with their Kali Bubba if my attitude order comes through. Hoping bigtime.


----------



## Natural Gas (Apr 19, 2013)

Controversy really is not my thing so what I share here is worth only what you pay for it...That being so, my take on this thread is that it is a waste of bandwidth...Reading here and taking note of the "Poll Selections" very few, I believe, have a wide knowledge of cannabis and share only their limited opinions unsupported by any VALID information. Not to mention random people you don't even know whose opinions are only that, unsubstantiated opinion...My suggestion here; make your own choices so you don't get attached to someone else's outcome...Your grow conditions are not their grow conditions.

There is no criteria here, on this thread, by which to define "Best"...No delineation as to strain...Grow (hydro, soilless, organic)...End product hash, bud...Additionally, as I read, no clue as to who is producing what...Ever hear of "Red" at Sickmeds; Woodhorse at meduser, Jaws, lonestar at Texas Resin, OG Raskal, MathewRiot (no matter what you may think of him, he produces fire)??? I doubt that many here know of them or their gear...Most probably because most have not been around long enough to have had many grows.

Noobs who want to know need look no further than High Times Cannabis Cup Winners; there is criteria for judgement and delineation there...Same with Spannabis, SF Medical, and Emerald Cup just to name a few places that have knowledge & experience...I not being a "Ganja Knowitall"...Like Nike says, "Just Do It"...Then come back with pics and a smoke report.

Before you rip into me make sure you know the difference between a "Monecious expression" and a "Hermaphrodite" also a ceed bank and a breeder.

The only people who try to bash me are the ones I try to help...FWIW


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for your opinion Gas. I'll look into those Brands.


----------



## Natural Gas (Apr 19, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Thanks for your opinion Gas. I'll look into those Brands.


Google "seedbay" there are great folks doing good work...Not all the work is designed around getting cannabis stronger...Cheers...FWIW


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Apr 19, 2013)

Your better off getting 10 different single seeds from 10 different companies in my opinion.

Stay away from land race strains, they take to long, and are seldom if ever worth the wait.

I think the truth of the matter is, any breeder/seed producer. That has more then a few strains, can't really
maintain much quality control for the most part...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2013)

God did a pretty good job  I only smoke and grow her stuff.


----------



## Pacificplanter (Apr 19, 2013)

I have grown one strain by Serious Seeds, White Russian. Starts to frost and turn white at 4 weeks flower. Easy cloner and has good bag appeal. I like this strain quite a bit. Heard great things about the Kali Mist, being a top 5 Sativa for some tokers. Heard the only sensible way to get the Cherry pheno of AK is to find a cut, because the original parents were lost and it takes a load of seeds to find a similar pheno now. The next breeder on my grow list is definitely Bodhi. Could I please have some Dank Sinatra?


----------



## Natural Gas (Apr 19, 2013)

Vincent VonBlown said:


> Your better off getting 10 different single seeds from 10 different companies in my opinion.
> 
> Stay away from land race strains, they take to long, and are seldom if ever worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Yep, yep, yep to landrace sativa avoidance if you are doing indoor or North of Lat 40 (Time & Sunshine)...Landrace indicas, I am doing (WOS) Pak Valley indoor now, can be well behaved, yield well and have reasonable flowering time...Very strong stone and easy grow too.

I have never grown "bad" pot...I have grown challenging pot. I have grown pot with disappointing yield. I have grown pot that suffered from the environment I placed them in (death, disease, too much care, too little care, pests) but they all got me stoned to varying degrees...Ceeds I paid money for always produced...I did have two grows where the ceed banks did not provide the high dollar ceeds I paid for (removed ceeds from original breeder packaging for "stealth packaging reasons" yeah sure) and sent some reggie substitute. Still got me stoned...

There is a lot to learn about this hobby...Some, not all can be learned here...Other forums; WeedWatch is a good one (read your posts there aka "Vince", grin) and nothing beats buying a reference book on MJ Horticulture...FWIW


----------



## mudminer (Apr 19, 2013)

if your into sativas you should check into Mandala. assuming the thc%s they list are accurate, they have some mind blowers. i know at least one member here says the reports are legit. could be more, just dont know em. most of their strains seem to be sativa or sativa dom.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you all. I think my mind is made up, I am going with autoflowers. If any of you have exp with autos please go here>>. https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/646318-who-best-autoflower-breeder.html


----------



## mudminer (Apr 19, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> somebody do a poll that says who has the best Kush; the best ww; the best Haze; the best skunk; the best OG; the best Diesel; the best berry; the best fruity. I know these are opinions but that is what polls are for and I put a lot of value in popular consensus. I like this poll. It's ok. I'm trying to find the best of the best as well and don't have the $$ flow to be trying a bunch of bunk crap.


i blieve hes polling for breeders, not strains.


----------



## Natural Gas (Apr 19, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Thank you all. I think my mind is made up, I am going with autoflowers. If any of you have exp with autos please go here>>. https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/646318-who-best-autoflower-breeder.html


I wish you the very, very best...You still have that issue with strain, how you are going to grow it and what do you mean by "Best"...I still believe you should research and trust your own judgement...I hate it when I make somebody else's mistake. You will too...FWIW


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Thank you all. I think my mind is made up, I am going with autoflowers. If any of you have exp with autos please go here>>. https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/646318-who-best-autoflower-breeder.html


Save your money... You live fairly close to me, i could just hook you up...


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 19, 2013)

Natural Gas said:


> I wish you the very, very best...You still have that issue with strain, how you are going to grow it and what do you mean by "Best"...I still believe you should research and trust your own judgement...I hate it when I make somebody else's mistake. You will too...FWIW


Thank You Gas. But, breeder comes first. And then strain(I can figure that out later)
I've heard of so many autos that are unreliable. I'm looking for opinions on who has delt with whom. You seem like a good guy, and if you don't mind, I'd like a link for a grow log by you. Seem to know some stuff


----------



## kushhound187 (Apr 19, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> I'll list as many as I can, I'm really looking for opinions on this. It's a Big deal for someone wanting a legal buisness in growing. If I didn't mention the one please post and tell me why you choose them. That said, please CHOOSE YOUR FAVORITE.
> 
> Have A Good One


mandals strains. but my fav is satori.
Satori grown properly is a mindfuck. grows short, and smells and tastes like fruit. probably my new favorite plant. ive used it last cycle and this one. and i gotta say, thats the chronic.

and dj short is expensive, but its worthit. im gonna pick up 10 of each of his varietys when i order next.

be carefull with satori tho. i sell it with the warning that its to strong for many. i actualy gave a handout for my middleman to show to people when they buy it. its not the shit you want to jump into a car after smoking

and in 7 years ive nevef had a issue with greenhouse. but there are better. but the price is fair, there marketing tools are highly useful when picking a strain (grow vids and fold out flyer). they have a shitload of varieties. and more coming. ive never had a greenhouse hermie either. not on its own. ive had lights cycling at their end of life cause a few.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 19, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Save your money... You live fairly close to me, i could just hook you up...


Thanks BC. That's the only downside to autos. But if you REALLY don't care about Spending money every Harvest, why not? Everytime I see autos I'm just fucking down with them. Photos are good, I'm scared to clone though. If I ever did and got really good at it I'd want to take 100's resulting in going to a "Pound me in the ass prison" for a very long time. I also prefer LEDs, and since those are low Elect consumption, autos seem stealth if you want them to be. Plus they don't take that much room up


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2013)

any plant can seem stealth if you want it to be. Auto's just require more to grow. You can get the same type of grow by doing a 12/12 from seed run. Without having to run your lights nearly as much. Plus the potency on them doesnt match up with some of these other highpower strains...


----------



## Clankie (Apr 19, 2013)

i voted for the best of those but i like serious quite a bit as well. i've seen good results with dna, la confidential is great. but i would say my top five arent even on your list.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 19, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> any plant can seem stealth if you want it to be. Auto's just require more to grow. You can get the same type of grow by doing a 12/12 from seed run. Without having to run your lights nearly as much. Plus the potency on them doesnt match up with some of these other highpower strains...


Some autos can out preform photos, some photos can out preform autos. It's neither or, If I do a 12/12 from seed I lose half my plants to males, and I've heard of alot of mixed results. Resulting in uneven canopy. Turning Hermy, or not flowering at all due to An odd Pheno type


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2013)

not my beans. lol


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 19, 2013)

Do you breed your own or buy online?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2013)

I make my own.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 19, 2013)

Hmmmmmmm....... Food for thought


----------



## Natural Gas (Apr 20, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Thank You Gas. But, breeder comes first. And then strain(I can figure that out later)
> I've heard of so many autos that are unreliable. I'm looking for opinions on who has delt with whom. You seem like a good guy, and if you don't mind, I'd like a link for a grow log by you. Seem to know some stuff


Hey bro, Here is what I am senescing...You are looking for an easy (learn as you go) grow...From what I read; indoor...First hint from a long time grower (me); there is NO best breeder (repeat three times and click the heels of your ruby red slippers)...Landrace, sativa, indica, ruderalis (auto-flower), regulars and feminized all bring their own issues to the table no matter who you get the ceeds from. None of those issues from any of those strains require lab equipment to fix. Water and Miracle Grow following the instructions on the MG box will work just fine. "Just Do It"

So, what is it that YOU want???...With a good grow reference book and input from folks here at RIU you can have anything you want. Yield, ease of grow, low maintenance, blindingly strong dope, bag appeal, connoisseur genetics...But...You can not, in my opinion, get everything you want until you gain experience...Your early grows, no matter what it is you choose to grow, no matter how you grow it will be better than what you get on the street.

This plant is not called weed for nothing and it grows like one...Forget about nuances you read here, it is hard to fuck up this plant...No pH meter, no EC meter, no special $150 nutrient program is necessary..."Just Do It". Just don't try to grow twenty plants at the same time till you are dialed in.

If you can grow tomatoes you can grow pot...If you do not have fun growing tomatoes chances are pot won't be fun either...If it were not fun I would take up some other hobby...I am a pretty good fly fisher but first I had to learn the elements of the fly rod cast.

Ceeds are the least costly part of this process...I would concentrate my efforts less on people's ceed opinions and more on learning how to grow healthy roots and big leaf...The buds are root and leaf by-product..."Just Do It"...FWIW


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 20, 2013)

Haha I got you. Yeah it seems as though I don't actually care WHAT kind of seed I grow honestly. I feel like I wouldn't need all the fancy stuff and(a whole lot of other crap)with autos if I'm ever in a pickle I could always take things down at once and have it be easy. Or when I harvest all I have is plant matter and a tent, no extra mom or clones in veg what have you.

I have grown successfully in soil, I ponder the idea of hydro all the time(Soilless mostly) but I really like the idea of my hands getting dirty, soil is how the plant came to us, I love mother nature. So, maybe some Super soil? Or perhaps some Gold Mine soil that commercial growers use. Lights, well I've used cfls and failed miserably, then I cut off an arm and a leg and got a LED. That was excellent. I feel like If I went back to cfls I'd be back tracking and I like the idea of HIDs, I just don't like the electricity it uses up.

One day I will invest(what I do for a living actually) in solar panels, once I get juiced up I'll probably run HIDs. Intill then...

I also like to fish, nothing like a nice quite sunny day on the water. A fat blunt, couple of cold ones, and the smell of smoked Salmon.... Mmmm Yippy Ki-Yay Mother Fucker


----------



## bubbiewubbie (Sep 26, 2013)

I got a blue thai and an auto cheese from dinafem as freebies from attitude. I had ordered from royal queen and honestly I had 100% germ rate (practice with a bunch of bag seeds) from both companies. But I tried to throw as much nutes as I can to get a eating vigorous nute chomping monster. But the blue thai is currently out growing all my critical,og kush, ww, master kush and pres pre98. I guess it's the blueberry genetics. I'm just now on GH expert recirc full line week 3 veg growth 1500ppm and she's already bigger than the rest and dominating the whole system of ebb n flow I have. 13 inches in height and same in diameter. Now the auto...total different story. Look this is my first pro grow and I've done some outdoor planting but never have I had a plant withstand so much abuse and still keep on going. I tried to germ this one solo. No luck I thought..wellfuck freebie gone...nope. Tossed it in my hibiscus tree pot and forgot about it after trying to get her going in a rapid plug. She poked her head up about 3 days later. And is now 34 days old. I was attempting to lst her some and a friend broke her completely in half! I duct taped the stem together squirted some super thrive on there and moved her from the 1000w hps in my room to outside in roots organic soil. Low and behold that little bitch just will not die. On top of that she's got about 25-35 bud sites on her and already filling out with 1.5 inch buds at just 34 days. I'm not one for autos.....but the little mex rudie they crossed her with is a serious stress holding fucker....


----------



## bullSnot (Oct 9, 2017)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just do your homework and you will see half the list up there are not even breeders but justsomeone who slap pollen on clone onlies. The only people up there I consider breeders would be mr.nice and serious other than that the rest are just chucks.


Really TGA and Sensi are not breeders? And nobody makes a better Thai-Jam today besides Barney's.


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 9, 2017)

Last post was about 4 years ago...


----------



## bullSnot (Oct 9, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> Last post was about 4 years ago...


but it showed up in my face on Oct 9, 2017...I had to read it.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 9, 2017)

bullSnot said:


> Really TGA and Sensi are not breeders? And nobody makes a better Thai-Jam today besides Barney's.


Did you put down TGA and compliment Barneys Farm? Maybe I read that wrong.


----------



## N.R.G. (Oct 9, 2017)

Hard to imagine Bodhi and Dynasty not on the list.


----------



## bullSnot (Oct 9, 2017)

coppershot said:


> Did you put down TGA and compliment Barneys Farm? Maybe I read that wrong.


no complimenting all three


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Oct 13, 2017)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Yep... And all I want are opinions.


I understand what ur saying.. But when a high number of peoples opinions are the same.. Then thats a winner via consensus. When i was young i never saw this happening in America.. Im happy with where we are but we still have a ways to go.


----------



## Moldy (Oct 13, 2017)

I keep going back to Dela Haze from Paradise Seeds. Not saying it's the best, just a 10 wk sativa with a nice terpine profile. It's what I like to roll and smoke. I enjoy it.

Got some TGA slymer going, maybe they'll take over #1 after I chop, cure, and try it. Bout 6-7 weeks out.


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 14, 2017)

bodhi, gps (that stardawg male is fire), csi, jaws, karma, archive, bad dawg, delicious seeds, ggg, motarebel, hazeman, strayfox


----------



## too larry (Oct 14, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> Last post was about 4 years ago...


----------



## Frest (Feb 14, 2018)

Iriemartin74 said:


> I understand what ur saying.. But when a high number of peoples opinions are the same.. Then thats a winner via consensus. When i was young i never saw this happening in America.. Im happy with where we are but we still have a ways to go.


Consensus might make a winner but doesn't make it right. Most find it hard to go against the grain... but back on this topic,lol, mr nice...


----------



## cottee (Feb 14, 2018)

I think karma genetics it up there with the other top breeders.


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Feb 14, 2018)

Didnt see any on your list I would consider the best at this point in time. Some of my favorites are Bodhi, CSI Humboldt , Coastal and Stray Fox


----------



## digging (Feb 14, 2018)

One of the top breedersin my books is Tony’s Tourtured Beans, specifically his Gorilla Bubble strain

Tony throws his complete passion for the plant in his creations. Tony has documented his work spent on creating Gorilla Bubble. 

At times planting over 300 seeds to find just the right one to be the parent. 

Tony’s worth checking out for sure


----------



## too larry (Feb 22, 2018)

The best breeder? Who ever gifts me seeds is high on my list. A buddy sent me a bunch of Lost River gear. I grew out the Big Buddha and it wasn't bad. Still have a few more strains to try. Also was gifted a few seeds of Doc's Dank Seeds Glued Cherry Dojo. Really excited about those. May be my best strain yet to be popped. 

I won 5 Blueberry Twist seeds from the good folks at Gorilla Seeds. Looking forward to popping those.

My main strain, Ass Cheese, is from two Oregon Green Seeds strains, Donkey Kong X Cindy's Blue Cheese. Also a gift. {the seeds came wrapped in a protective covering of buds}

Another buddy sold me some Shit/Skunk crosses for really cheap. I guess those were Mr. Nice gear originally. Lots of Sinmint, Nightcap, Triangle Kush Cookies and Afghani mixed in there with the Shit and Skunk too. {not sure who bred those}.


----------



## rocker335 (Feb 22, 2018)

None of the ones you listed. 
Ocean Grown if you want very stable, boutique genetics and phenotypical stability.
Bodhi if you're an f2 fan and want variety (he also has the best boutique sativa catalogue, imo).
Greenpoint if you like great deals and Stardawg crosses - true funk in nearly all his strains.

Honorable mentions to Archive, DVG, and Karma. This is just my opinion.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Feb 22, 2018)

I know this thread is 5 years old but holy shit those poll options hahahaha could literally be a "who is the worst breeder" poll now.


----------



## Odin* (Feb 23, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> I know this thread is 5 years old but holy shit those poll options hahahaha could literally be a "who is the worst breeder" poll now.


Wait!!! You mean to tell me that those aren’t the top bean cos.?! I saw the poll and ran to buy half the available catalogue of each! Fuuuuuuuuuuck!!! 2013?! WTF?!!!

...

Anybody want to trade some beans?


----------



## thump easy (Feb 23, 2018)

All of them but you forgot a boatload of other breeders


----------



## maxamus1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Just think about this, all the cats we are dropping g's on today how many will be considered jokes in 5 year's or less? Also 80% of the cats on that poll are still selling a shit ton of seeds so how bad are they really?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Feb 23, 2018)

I can't get over Barney's Cali co and DNA.. subcool.. shit i guess I can't get over most this poll .


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 23, 2018)

You’re looking at her. My shits the best around. Look me up. I’m the best breeder. Waves weed seeds. Lol


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 23, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> You’re looking at her. My shits the best around. Look me up. I’m the best breeder. Waves weed seeds. Lol


My vote goes to Mike at Peak Seeds. You find a keeper in every pack. It’s hard to find a bad review on any of his gear. Worst thing I heard was his C99 didn’t have much smell. Wish I was running his gear now.


----------



## bobqp (Feb 23, 2018)

Odin* said:


> Wait!!! You mean to tell me that those aren’t the top bean cos.?! I saw the poll and ran to buy half the available catalogue of each! Fuuuuuuuuuuck!!! 2013?! WTF?!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> Anybody want to trade some beans?


I'm keen to trade


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 24, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> My vote goes to Mike at Peak Seeds. You find a keeper in every pack. It’s hard to find a bad review on any of his gear. Worst thing I heard was his C99 didn’t have much smell. Wish I was running his gear now.


I getting ready to run his C99 and Sweet Skunk, low smell is a plus to me. I don't get high on the smell.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 24, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> I getting ready to run his C99 and Sweet Skunk, low smell is a plus to me. I don't get high on the smell.





jonsnow399 said:


> I getting ready to run his C99 and Sweet Skunk, low smell is a plus to me. I don't get high on the smell.


I grew out his SSxC99 a few years ago. What a nice easy strain to grow. They looked like clones except one had more colour but both tasted like the candy rockets. He gave them to me before he sold them and was I happy.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 24, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> I getting ready to run his C99 and Sweet Skunk, low smell is a plus to me. I don't get high on the smell.


Not many reports on his sweet Skunk so I hope you post some pics.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 24, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Not many reports on his sweet Skunk so I hope you post some pics.


I'll report but no pix, I live in a Nazi state. lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Here is my issue with breeders, even good ones such as Bodhi.
They need to take their best strains and work with them more, F1's have too many phenotypes when dealing with reg beans.
Can anyone recommend a top notch breeder with only 1 pheno?.
lol, tall order.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jun 6, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Here is my issue with breeders, even good ones such as Bodhi.
> They need to take their best strains and work with them more, F1's have too many phenotypes when dealing with reg beans.
> Can anyone recommend a top notch breeder with only 1 pheno?.
> lol, tall order.


Peak seeds


----------



## antonioverde (Jun 6, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Here is my issue with breeders, even good ones such as Bodhi.
> They need to take their best strains and work with them more, F1's have too many phenotypes when dealing with reg beans.
> Can anyone recommend a top notch breeder with only 1 pheno?.
> lol, tall order.


That takes a homozygous genotype.
Check back in a couple years. After two filials and four backcrosses in five years my gorilla bubble is halfway there. Lots of work and not financially rewarding when people buy more one offs but im doing it for the love of the game.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Peak seeds


I've run his genetics, including the C99 before he even used it for his cross. 
Need a breeder that runs 20-25%THC, and a non-fruity strain...pinesol flavor would be a nice change. One or 2 phenotypes max, average yield is ok.
Gonna have to do some homework on this one.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 6, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I've run his genetics, including the C99 before he even used it for his cross.
> Need a breeder that runs 20-25%THC, and a non-fruity strain...pinesol flavor would be a nice change. One or 2 phenotypes max, average yield is ok.
> Gonna have to do some homework on this one.


Yeah good luck with that. I’ve always felt if you need to know exactly what you’re gonna get, stick with clones.


----------



## 18B (Jun 6, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I've run his genetics, including the C99 before he even used it for his cross.
> Need a breeder that runs 20-25%THC, and a non-fruity strain...pinesol flavor would be a nice change. One or 2 phenotypes max, average yield is ok.
> Gonna have to do some homework on this one.


Karma Genetics


----------



## bobqp (Jun 7, 2018)

Odin* said:


> Wait!!! You mean to tell me that those aren’t the top bean cos.?! I saw the poll and ran to buy half the available catalogue of each! Fuuuuuuuuuuck!!! 2013?! WTF?!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> Anybody want to trade some beans?


I might be Keen to trade. What beans have you got ?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 7, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Yeah good luck with that. I’ve always felt if you need to know exactly what you’re gonna get, stick with clones.


I do, only I am forced to clone from seed; as clones are not sold here. We are a newer medical state.
Which is fine, unless said beans have 4 phenos. Then I have to either clone everything and toss the undesired later, or re-veg the keeper.
Either way, it takes forever.

To 18B:
TY for the bean purchase suggestion!


----------



## greywind (Jun 7, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I do, only I am forced to clone from seed; as clones are not sold here. We are a newer medical state.
> Which is fine, unless said beans have 4 phenos. Then I have to either clone everything and toss the undesired later, or re-veg the keeper.
> Either way, it takes forever.
> 
> ...


Paradise Seeds White Berry if you want uniformity in your seeds. Sannies had a Jackberry F4, along with some other worked lines. You are looking for IBL, which no one seems to have time for these days. Unfortunately for you, the majority of the seeds available on the market these days are F1 polyhybrids, and you are going to have to hunt through packs to find keepers. Good luck!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 7, 2018)

greywind said:


> Paradise Seeds White Berry if you want uniformity in your seeds. Sannies had a Jackberry F4, along with some other worked lines. You are looking for IBL, which no one seems to have time for these days. Unfortunately for you, the majority of the seeds available on the market these days are F1 polyhybrids, and you are going to have to hunt through packs to find keepers. Good luck!


Sannie was my second breeder, after Peak(whose NL I liked but is not available un-crossed).
Hopefully I get lucky on the 3 beans I just popped, which was all I had left.
It's a Jamaican haze back-crossed to NL by Cannabiogen, loved it a few years back but lost the clones. Nice daytime smoke testing at 20%, and huge buds.
And little variation in phenotype.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 10, 2018)

I wouldn’t pick any of them. Lol
CSI, karma, delicious seeds, dominion seed co, coastal seeds, bodhi, motarebel, hazeman, top dawg, madd farmer, strayfox, greenpoint (stardawg crosses), snow high, gooeybreeder, bad dog


----------



## Adam Tripper (Jun 12, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Sannie was my second breeder, after Peak (whose NL I liked but is not available un-crossed).


PeakseedsBC does have the uncrossed NL available as you see below:


----------



## Montuno (Jul 19, 2018)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> I'll list as many as I can, I'm really looking for opinions on this. It's a Big deal for someone wanting a legal buisness in growing. If I didn't mention the one please post and tell me why you choose them. That said, please CHOOSE YOUR FAVORITE.
> 
> Have A Good One


I love the work of the breeders DjShort, Kaiki aka C. Garcia in Cannabiogen, and Mario B. in Original Delicatessen.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jul 19, 2018)

Ace seeds is probably my favorite breeder, based purely on results, and the breeder's are very vocal and respond timely to their customers, (on icmag's site they have a ace seeds forum, with constant discussion and updates.) Which is always a plus.


----------



## Montuno (Jul 19, 2018)

Shua1991 said:


> Ace seeds is probably my favorite breeder, based purely on results, and the breeder's are very vocal and respond timely to their customers, (on icmag's site they have a ace seeds forum, with constant discussion and updates.) Which is always a plus.


Yeah. 
But anyway Kaiki (Cannabiogen) has done a lot of the first "breedding work" with several A.C.E. strains, too. (In the beggining, CannaBioGen & A.C.E. were united).


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 19, 2018)

Reserve Privada


----------



## Shua1991 (Jul 19, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Yeah.
> But anyway Kaiki (Cannabiogen) has done a lot of the first "breedding work" with several A.C.E. strains, too. (In the beggining, CannaBioGen & A.C.E. were united).


Yea, I kinda see them as under the same banner, personally, I like Ace's selection because it preserves a whole lot of landrace genetics, but cannabiogen and ace share several genetics like the Pakistan chitral kush, Nepalese/Jamaican (Nepaljam), bangi haze, Panamanian sativa, and others. If iirecall correctly, they teamed up to make golden tiger (Thai x Malawi) I love their work, I haven't grown a bad variety from Ace, and I'm willing to say, cannabiogen's varieties are either identical, or too similar to distinguish.


----------



## Moldy (Jul 20, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> PeakseedsBC does have the uncrossed NL available as you see below:
> 
> View attachment 4149912


Their strains are usually very vigorous with many females from past experience.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jul 20, 2018)

some that I like are:

Dynasty
Bodhi
In house
Exotic genetix
Irie
Hso
Johnstons
Cannaventure
Jordan of the islands


----------



## GroErr (Jul 20, 2018)

Best consistent breeders ime have been TGA, ACE, Cannabiogen, and Pyramid Seeds. Have found some gold in the odd other but the breeders listed have provided some fire, quality flavours and stable genetics.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> some that I like are:
> 
> Dynasty
> Bodhi
> ...


Bodhi is great for 1 run, from seed. I am very, very good at cloning; but their F1's or 2's suffer from genetic drift in a hurry when it comes to cuttings.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 22, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Bodhi is great for 1 run, from seed. I am very, very good at cloning; but their F1's or 2's suffer from genetic drift in a hurry when it comes to cuttings.


That’s funny, cuz there are a ton of Bodhi cuts floating around NorCal. And genetic drift doesn’t mean what you think it means.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> That’s funny, cuz there are a ton of Bodhi cuts floating around NorCal. And genetic drift doesn’t mean what you think it means.


I've read several dissertations on this topic, along with running side by side comparisons utilizing other breeders work.
Successive cloning on both Bodhi strains did not produce the same results as their competitors.
And, their phone home was not all that great to begin with from seed. The granola funk was good enough to run again from seed again.
But I won't be cloning it a second time, as even the first generation lost some desired traits...mainly potency/smell.

Perhaps we should begin a new thread on drift/how environmental factors influence this. I'd certainly like to know more.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jul 22, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I've read several dissertations on this topic, along with running side by side comparisons utilizing other breeders work.
> Successive cloning on both Bodhi strains did not produce the same results as their competitors.
> And, their phone home was not all that great to begin with from seed. The granola funk was good enough to run again from seed again.
> But I won't be cloning it a second time, as even the first generation lost some desired traits...mainly potency/smell.
> ...


I've never noticed this, genetic drift, as you mentioned earlier, are you saying that you wind up with differing phenotypes on the same genotype(clone) after you harvest it once?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 22, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I've read several dissertations on this topic, along with running side by side comparisons utilizing other breeders work.
> Successive cloning on both Bodhi strains did not produce the same results as their competitors.
> And, their phone home was not all that great to begin with from seed. The granola funk was good enough to run again from seed again.
> But I won't be cloning it a second time, as even the first generation lost some desired traits...mainly potency/smell.
> ...


Dissertations, really? Didn’t realize people were doing scientific research on Bodhi cross clone viability over time. 

Goji is everywhere and constantly used in crosses. There’s a supremely potent cut of Black Triangle floating around. Kevin Jodrey has a cut of Hollyweed he sells and sings the praises of. I’m a Bodhi junky and I’ve literally never heard their clones degrade over time. Also, it doesn’t make a lot of sense since Bodhi uses an extremely diverse gene pool, more than most breeders. 

Genetic drift is a term from population genetics describing the tendency for populations to experience increased homozygosity over time even without external selective pressure. People mention it all the time in reference to clones, but it’s completely unrelated.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 22, 2018)

Lol at Barneys. Why is Duke not even on the list? 

edit: I realized this now but the post is from 2013, and I was not growing then so I cannot say how relevant he was in 2013. So my bad. STill, lol barneys.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Dissertations, really? Didn’t realize people were doing scientific research on Bodhi cross clone viability over time.
> 
> Goji is everywhere and constantly used in crosses. There’s a supremely potent cut of Black Triangle floating around. Kevin Jodrey has a cut of Hollyweed he sells and sings the praises of. I’m a Bodhi junky and I’ve literally never heard their clones degrade over time. Also, it doesn’t make a lot of sense since Bodhi uses an extremely diverse gene pool, more than most breeders.
> 
> Genetic drift is a term from population genetics describing the tendency for populations to experience increased homozygosity over time even without external selective pressure. People mention it all the time in reference to clones, but it’s completely unrelated.


The shortest of the articles I have read, in an attempt to figure it out:
http://www.cannabisindustryinstitute.com/news/unlocking-mysteries-genetic-drift/

Last paragraph was not encouraging. For the record, every strain I've ran from every breeder eventually fell victim.
It generally takes a year to notice the dropoff, happened faster w/those 2 Bodhi strains for some reason.
Perhaps they somehow modify their beans, so one has to keep purchasing.
Joking of course.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 22, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> The shortest of the articles I have read, in an attempt to figure it out:
> http://www.cannabisindustryinstitute.com/news/unlocking-mysteries-genetic-drift/
> 
> Last paragraph was not encouraging. For the record, every strain I've ran from every breeder eventually fell victim.
> ...



Romulan is over 40 years old and still being passed around, not to mention chem 91 is one of most sought after cuts going...I’m not sure if you’re taking clones of sick mother plants or something but the whole industry/gene pool is pretty much built on clones 10+ year old


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 22, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> The shortest of the articles I have read, in an attempt to figure it out:
> http://www.cannabisindustryinstitute.com/news/unlocking-mysteries-genetic-drift/
> 
> Last paragraph was not encouraging. For the record, every strain I've ran from every breeder eventually fell victim.
> ...


This article has nothing to do with genetic drift. That they used it in their article shows how uneducated on the topic they are. 

Some mother plants can become “dudded” over time. They just get super shitty. But it’s not common, and it’s likely some sort of systemic infection that presents itself. It’s isolated to the specific plant, and if you get a new cut from a healthy mother it’s fine. Nobody knows what causes it, nor how to fix it. People don’t like to talk about it, but anyone with lots of cuts has likely run into it. The only cut I’ve heard of with specific “dudded” problem is GG4. In that case, people likely kept taking cuts from a dudded mother plant, which led to a lot of people with shitty GG4 plants. 

If you’re finding reduced vigor or results from cuts, it might be your grow conditions. I’ve only heard of cuts getting better, not worse. 

As already mentioned, the most desirable cuts are all decades old. Chem91 skva is probably the most desired cut. Some people say it doesn’t smell as strong as it used to, but Skunk VA still runs it and is more than happy with it. Romulan has apparently been around since the 60’s. Purple Urkle, OGs, and all the SoCal Kush cuts have been around since the 90s. If cuts get worse over time, it’s the scale of decades before effects are noticeable, not a couple years. 

Also, for a non-cannabis example, every single banana sold in the US since the 50s comes from the same cloned plant.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 22, 2018)

Professor P at Dynasty gets my vote, honestly. There are many greats, none are in your poll, as others have said. Dynasty, Sin City, Bodhi, Rare Dankness, so many good breeders overlooked for marketing darlings.

As far as Euro breeders, what about Paradise? They blow away most if not all of the choices listed in the poll.


----------



## tulow (Jul 22, 2018)

Best Breeder is very subjective depending on your criteria, Personally I like this standard.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 23, 2018)

tulow said:


> Best Breeder is very subjective depending on your criteria, Personally I like this standard.View attachment 4169670


What is that an excerpt from? That’s a great set of criteria.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 23, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> What is that an excerpt from? That’s a great set of criteria.


That's Greg Green's The Cannabis Breeder's Bible, not a bad read.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 23, 2018)

I vote for Mr Nice.
Never had disappointment with any of his gear.


----------



## tulow (Jul 23, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> What is that an excerpt from? That’s a great set of
> 
> 
> GroErr said:
> ...


----------



## indicas4me (Jul 23, 2018)

Tried Dinafem once,there Critical 2.0 hermies wont buy anything again from a hermie seller.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 23, 2018)

18B said:


> Karma Genetics


These are a tough find, mostly sold out on 2 major seed bank sites.


----------



## 18B (Jul 24, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> These are a tough find, mostly sold out on 2 major seed bank sites.


Order direct....


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Dominion Seed Company
Swami Organic Seeds
Equilibrum Genetics


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 25, 2018)

There is a lot of nirvana gear in todays strains.
Lots of private breeders were using there gear in the 90s and early 2000.

They don't get the kudos they deserve imo


----------



## Shua1991 (Jul 25, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> There is a lot of nirvana gear in todays strains.
> Lots of private breeders were using there gear in the 90s and early 2000.
> 
> They don't get the kudos they deserve imo


yea, for a while they had good Shiva and Misty, it's odd that they discontinued some if their best stuff.


----------



## halo2killer (Aug 2, 2018)

My 1st grow was Nirvana AK48. It's a good stable strain. But everything I have done since has been better. Below are them listed in order of greatness...lol
Rare Dankness - Star Killer (21%)
TGA - Dr. Who (which I think this one was a collaboration with Home Grown Natural Wonders)
Cali Connection - Chem 91 (wish I still had)
TGA - Jacks Cleaner 2
Cali Connection - Alien OG
TGA - Marionberry Kush (Best producer of dank to date)
Cali Connection - Original Sour Diesel
Barney's Farm - Pineapple Chunk

I have done a few more but those are the ones that stand out.


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 3, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> These are a tough find, mostly sold out on 2 major seed bank sites.


I've been growing mostly karma recently. the choice is always stocked

sin city has been good to me as well, and hazeman has a pretty good selection and pricing on instagram


----------



## Samydank (Aug 4, 2018)

thug pug all day...Bodhi uprisingseedco and exotic genetix are also up there


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 14, 2018)

Mr. Nice, if off the list but here (In no particular order):

Swamp Boys, StrayFox, Bay Exclusives, Archive, Trichome Jungle, Crockett, Shoreline, Jaws, Top Dawg, Deadpan Head, Alien Genetics, Cannarado, Dankonomics, Oni, Red Eyed, KMGenetics, Obsoul33t, Seed Junky, Melvanetics, Exotic, BOG Seeds, Karma, Sin City, & Mycotek.
OG Raskal.

There’s a lot more I just started trying to traverse the IG breeders and there a lot of them.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 14, 2018)

The Nature Farm Genetics.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 14, 2018)

Based on my personal taste I'm going back in the day
Elites Lemon Larry was the bomb 
Not sure if he is a breeder or a chucker !


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 15, 2018)

The Indian
Bob Hemphill
Nevil
Uncle Fester
Duke Diamond VA
bringdemfya


----------



## Dawgfunk (Oct 8, 2018)

Who is the indian? Curious...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 8, 2018)

Bob Hemphill
Gooey
Duke Diamond
(anyone that actually breeds and works for a target, as well as anyone that is truly preserving old genetics)
there are a few more I am not doing my list any justice. Just baked atm.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> Who is the indian? Curious...


The Indian is responsible for all the various NLs.

According to the most credible source; Northern Lights was originally bred by a man known as “The Indian” on an Island near Seattle Washington in the United States. Some also claim that the plant originated in California before ending up in the hand of this mysterious man from Seattle but there is no conclusive evidence to support this. Apparently there were a total of eleven plants that were labeled Northern Lights #1 through Northern Lights #11. Northern Lights #5 was said to have been the best of the bunch, with Northern Lights #1 coming in at a close second. The original Northern Lights plants were described to be true breeding Afghanis with extreme indica characteristics. They were dark green in color and very stable, with a high flower to leaf ratio while sporting a piney taste and purple hues in flowering. They were also known to be highly resinous with a THC percentage over 15%, sometimes higher.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Oct 8, 2018)

Curious too. Is this mysterious Indian guy "ndnguy"?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 8, 2018)

No.


----------

